# Your favorite NFL team?



## ~Lenore

*Well, how did your favorite team do?  My favorite team, the Texans almost won....  if the coach would have started Ryan Mallet instead of Bryan Hoyer!  I think the Coach picked the wrong QB to start.   Maybe next week,  If he starts hoyer again 99.% of Texan fans will be wanting to get rid of him!

The NY Giants gave my other favorite team the Dalls Cowboys just enough time at the end of the game last night, for them to WIN!

Several other Texas* quarterbacks did real good.!   Nick Foles, Ryan Tannehill . etc.

**Texas quarterbacks +guys who grew up in Texas, or went t college in Texas. *:apple:


----------



## JustBonee

My favorite NFL team ... the JJ Watt's!! .. the Texans     .. loyal to the hometown team.


----------



## ~Lenore

*I agree, Bonnie!






*


----------



## AZ Jim

I answered on Kens thread  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/17163-Nfl


----------



## Lon

I have been a San Francisco 49er fan since the days of R,C. Owens & Y A Tittle. Remember the Alley Oop Pass. RC just died at age 77 RIP


----------



## Ken N Tx

Although the Cowboys have been my fav for a long time, the Broncos have taken their spot..

You must admit, the Cowboys are entertaining right down to the last seconds!!
.


----------



## oldman

Steelers fan here. We were done in by headphone-gate at New England. If there is a way to cheat, the Pats will find it. Another lie out of Belichick's mouth, "I didn't know their headphones weren't working." Yeah, OK. 

I still don't understand how a man that has handled a football thousands of times can actually say and want the public to believe that he could not tell that the balls were under-inflated.


----------



## ~Lenore

> I  still don't understand how a man that has handled a football thousands  of times can actually say and want the public to believe that he could  not tell that the balls were under-inflated.                                                                                                                                    "SEMPER FI"​



*You know he didn't!  He thought they were "just right".  *


----------



## AZ Jim

The Patriots have a deserved reputation as prolific cheaters.  I question how many of their wins were deserved.


----------



## ~Lenore

*I also see where the Eagles lost to the Falcons!  Wonder if it could be because they no longer have one of my favorite Texas quarterbacks, Nick Foles? 

 And the Rams beat the Seahawks!  Could it be because they do have Nick Foles?

Just thinking how many Texas boys get to QB teams everywhere but Texas!  It is one of my football peeves. 
*


----------



## QuickSilver

Da Bearse.................................of course.. who cares if they suck now...  Most of us are still back in 1985   and Super Bowl XX


[video]http://www.break.com/video/ugc/chicago-bears-super-bowl-shuffle-rap-song-443793[/video]


----------



## AZ Jim

QuickSilver said:


> Da Bearse.................................of course.. who cares if they suck now...  Most of us are still back in 1985   and Super Bowl XX
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.break.com/video/ugc/chicago-bears-super-bowl-shuffle-rap-song-443793[/video]



I care.  Arizona plays 'em Sunday at Soldier Field.  We are 1-0 now lookin for 2-0.


----------



## QuickSilver

AZ Jim said:


> I care.  Arizona plays 'em Sunday at Soldier Field.  We are 1-0 now lookin for 2-0.



We'll see


----------



## JustBonee

QS, going back 30 years ...... I loved their Super Bowl Shuffle!!! ... that team was great.
I pulled up the video on utube ... then it  got disabled on this board.


----------



## AZ Jim

QuickSilver said:


> We'll see



Yep.....we will.


----------



## QuickSilver

I posted it above... It's in the link...


----------



## ~Lenore

*I told a friend, I picked the Chiefs to win over the Broncos last evening, so the Broncos could win!   It worked!  Old man Peyton got the Broncos through the game and he had a big smile on his face after the game.

It was a fun game to watch.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx

The Cowboys should only play a half a game!!!!!!!!!!!! ......


----------



## AZ Jim

Yesterday the Arizona Cardinals were beaten to a pulp by the Rams.   24-22 but that's just the score Arizona did everything wrong and deserved to lose by even more.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Yes, Ken.

The Texans, too, the second half. 


Jim, your Cardinals messed up my picks worse, because they lost.  I really wanted to pick the Rams cause I like Nick Foles (Texas boy)  their QB but the Cards looked so good I picked them to win.  

If the Seahawks win tonight I will have gone over 50%, if the Lions win I will be under 50%.  I like Matthew Stafford their QB.  Another Texas boy. 
*


----------



## debbie in seattle

Naturally, the Seahawks!


----------



## ~Lenore

*Debbie, I am a Russell Wilson fan.   So I always pull for the Seahawks unless they are playing the Texans or the Cowboys.  *


----------



## ~Lenore

*TONIGHT : What to watch?*

*The Texans play the Colts?

The SMU Mustamgs play the Houston Cougars?

The Houston Astros play the Kansas Royals?

All three games are airing at the same time! 

So I have a new pack of triple A batteries because my remote may need them from me switching back and forth.

I wish I still had my old Picture in a Picture TV. 

I may be so hyped up, I may have trouble getting to sleep later.  
*


----------



## debbie in seattle

~Lenore said:


> *Debbie, I am a Russell Wilson fan.   So I always pull for the Seahawks unless they are playing the Texans or the Cowboys.  *



:thumbsup1:


----------



## AZ Jim

A GOOD football team never loses two in a row.  Cardinals are 3-1 (1st in NFC West), they play Detroit who are win less, meaning they are desperate which is dangerous.  On top of that they play in Detroit so.......I still think the Cardinals will win it.


----------



## Pookie

Carolina Panthers!


----------



## AZ Jim

42-17 My Arizona Cardinals destroyed Detroit.  AZ now 4-1, Detroit 0-5.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Broncos just beat the Raiders, so they're 5 in 0.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Well the Texans and the Cowboys both lost this week. 

... but my favorite Texas QB, Andy Dalton and the Bengals beat the Seahawks!  
Sorry, Debbie.
*


----------

